# Brine cured chicken breast  Morton's Tender Quick



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2017)

Must have been the week for curing poultry . 
I've been messing with this for awhile , following a Poli recipe . The amount of TQ he uses and the amount listed on the bag is 2 different things . Did some homework and ended up in between . 

So bone in skin on chicken breast on sale . Remove the bone , into the brine 48 hrs . 
Fresh out of brine pat dry .







Plan was to stack together wrap with skin, then net but skin didn't cover so I removed skin and netted separate  










Dusted with a sweet BBQ rub .





Smoked with apple hickory chips ( mes 30 ) I used the chip loader for this . 
IT  was 175 . Over night in fridge net removed . No skin on these , I like it better like that . 





Cut open for a peek and a taste 





WOW . I was surprised at the hammy flavor . Texture and color was on the money . Smoke 
was perfect , taste was great . Gonna make a great sandwich . 

Oh , I forgot I made a snack out of the tenderloins .
















Chop


----------



## tropics (Nov 6, 2017)

Chop yes every one is curing it seems like,they look better then mine,but then again I like breast better LOL
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Nov 6, 2017)

Beautiful chopsaw!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2017)

Excellent!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks great.

What numbers did you use for the TQ?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2017)

Fellas thanks for the comments and the likes .


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What numbers did you use for the TQ?


Well I didn't post that because I didn't follow the amounts on the bag ( don't want to lead someone down a wrong path ) which is 1 cup TQ to 4 cups water . Poli's recipe uses 1/4 cup TQ to 4 cups water . Big difference . So I wanted to know why . I figured he was concerned with salt content , not getting a full cure his cook temp was 200 degrees . 
So I used 12 cups water and 1 3/4 cups TQ . Knowing I was smoking at 200 or higher . I think it could be cut down even more , as long as you're smoking at higher temps .


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 7, 2017)

Chopsaw the chicken looks great!  I love smoked chicken and yours made me want some!  What size netting did you use and would it work for large breast?  I tried trying a couple and the presentation was poor.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2017)

darwin101 said:


> Chopsaw the chicken looks great!  I love smoked chicken and yours made me want some!  What size netting did you use and would it work for large breast?  I tried trying a couple and the presentation was poor.


The netting goes by numbers . The number relates to size . That netting works to a 5 1/2 " diameter . So no on the " large breast " :rolleyes:  . I have what I think is a number 16 . Worked with a full chicken I did , but had to remove the wings . 
The ham bags work well also . I like the net .


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 7, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> The netting goes by numbers . The number relates to size . That netting works to a 5 1/2 " diameter . So no on the " large breast " :rolleyes:  . I have what I think is a number 16 . Worked with a full chicken I did , but had to remove the wings .
> The ham bags work well also . I like the net .


I'll check with Butcher & Packer and see what they have.  It should work for pork also.

Thanks


----------

